# CTC Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual and Transexual Ride to Brighton Pride 1st August



## dellzeqq (5 May 2009)

I have the singular honour of being asked by the CTC's very own Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual and Transexual Group to lead a ride from Hyde Park Corner to Brighton on the morning of Saturday 1st August. This will be a ride at a conversational pace, following, more or less, the FNRttC route to Preston Park. We'll leave about 8 am, and aim to get there a little after 1 pm.

Now this is an early call, but the diary for August fills up rapidly and I'm certain that Cycle Chatters of whatever orientation will not want to miss this one - I'll not expect a great rush of names three months in advance, but it will get bumped from time to time. 

Distance about 52 miles with a stop half way. If you've never been to a Pride then it's about time.


----------



## TheDoctor (5 May 2009)

Are boring straights allowed? This sounds like fun.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 May 2009)

TheDoctor said:


> Are boring straights allowed? This sounds like fun.



I'm on it, so clearly straights are welcome. 

Part of my reason for starting this thread now, rather than later, is that if we get big numbers we might have to look at coach travel for the return, because the trains back to London will be rammed, and every hotel and B+B booked out.


----------



## Domestique (5 May 2009)

Domestique and Mr Domestique would like to attend this please


----------



## Aperitif (5 May 2009)

I'll change the talc in my inner tube plastic bag for something a little more 'je ne sais quoi' if it will help.
It's about time - you're right dellzeqq. Anything for a Bright an' early ride too.


----------



## yello (5 May 2009)

If I'm back from LEL and, more importantly, feeling up to it I'd love to take part.


----------



## Tynan (5 May 2009)

I suppose it could set off from Old Compton Street but otherwise it couldn't possibly get any gayer could it


----------



## yello (5 May 2009)

Same reason as any group is put together. There's a significant number of individuals who want to form a group.


----------



## Flying Dodo (5 May 2009)

It's a bit too far in the future for me to see if I can come out for this one yet.


----------



## punkypossum (6 May 2009)

Why is all the fun stuff always down south???


----------



## dellzeqq (6 May 2009)

punkypossum said:


> Why is all the fun stuff always down south???


this is a nationwide group. You're more than welcome.


----------



## punkypossum (6 May 2009)

So it appears indeed ... although that doesn't help with the brighton ride... 

Have emailed the CTC man for some more info...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 May 2009)

pencil me in - it will put me in my Brighton based sister's good books for an entire year if I come out to do something in support of pride.


----------



## Shaun (7 May 2009)

I've removed some posts from this thread that I don't think relate to the ride being advertised.

If you want to question the validity of having group rides based around people's sexual orientation, or any other shared group experience, mentality, or persuasion, then please see this discussion in P&L.

If you're not interested in this specific ride, then please simply refrain from posting here.

Many thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 May 2009)

Dellzeqq, as I am still buzzing from from the Fnrttc, or maybe its the sugar still, and as a way of a thank you, ild like to offer my services, if you require them as a TEC, waymarker, or whatever you so wish for me if you require my services, for this ride.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Jul 2009)

Bumped!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Jul 2009)

8:00 am start? usual place? Put me on the list in pen, I'll be there. So who else is coming folks?


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jul 2009)

> > I feel that I am entitled to my share of lightheartedness and there is nothing wrong with enjoying one's self simply, like a boy. Leo Tolstoy.



I'll be coming Greg. You might find it a strain having to look at me in daylight but I'll wrap up well.


----------



## Davywalnuts (8 Jul 2009)

Oh oh oh! Ape! Can we cycle home via Arundel?? Please? Pretty please?


----------



## MacB (8 Jul 2009)

ah, go on, sign me up for this one, don't mind helping out if needed


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Jul 2009)

http://www.brightonpride.org/about-pride.php?meid=u7sjuvu391qc3clbq8ecmubqd6

_Pride Festival week, held in August, culminating in the Carnival Parade and Preston Park event, provides the platform and environment to provide events which not only cater for the diverse needs of the local LGBT community, but also act as a focus for LGBT visibility within the wider community. Official estimates indicate that the Carnival Parade and Preston Park event in 2008 attracted 160,000 visitors. Many of these participants were from the local LGBT community (estimated at around 40,000 people) of all ages, especially those who may otherwise feel marginalised such as LGBT teenagers from the Allsorts Projects and those from the Gay Elderly Mens Society. It also attracted many from the LGBT communities in London and rest of the country. Most importantly the wider population of Brighton & Hove join a celebration of the diversity of the city. The event is free to attend, so there are no barriers to entry for anyone from any community, encouraging the culture of inclusiveness and acceptance of which Brighton & Hove is proud._

_The Carnival Parade & Preston Park event are about community not commerce. They are free to enter and there is a variety of community facilities, for example, the Women's Tent, Calabash Tent, Line Dancing Tent and Access Tent. There is also recruitment outreach work from the Police forces of Sussex, Hampshire and Kent as well as the local Fire Brigade. Entertainment in the form of dance and cabaret tents is provided by local businesses. We work closely with the council, police and licensing authorities to ensure safe and successful events._
_Pride in Brighton and Hove is self-funding in so far as it raises sponsorships, receives donations from events organised by local businesses and the staging of events throughout the year to raise funds. These also act as a continuing focal point for the local LGBT community. These events bring LGBT people together in a safe environment and the inclusiveness improves self esteem and provides a sense of belonging which helps to diminish the psychological effects of discrimination faced by individuals in daily life. 2009 will see a repeat of many of last year's events including the hugely popular Pride Companion Dog Show._


----------



## Davywalnuts (8 Jul 2009)

Dell dear boy, how many numbers we got already?


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Jul 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Dell dear boy, how many numbers we got already?


about fifteen. The mailshot will bring in some more.


----------



## Davywalnuts (8 Jul 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> about fifteen. The mailshot will bring in some more.



Cool! Thanks!


----------



## clivedb (8 Jul 2009)

I am planning to do this - so please count me in.
Clive


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jul 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Oh oh oh! Ape! Can we cycle home via Arundel?? Please? Pretty please?



Who says there is a 'going back'?

You are more than welcome to join me in the Line Dancing tent with my team, the 'CycleChat Chaps Slappers' - I have studied the layout and it is but a stonewall's throw from the conveniences.

I hope they play 'Runaway' by Dellzeqq Shannon - could be a fab day! With a nightrider return.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Jul 2009)

Aperitif said:


> I'll be coming Greg. You might find it a strain having to look at me in daylight but I'll wrap up well.



Excellent. If you et al decide to meander back via Arundel or other scenic spots I'll tag along if I may (as far as Horsham's latitude anyway)


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jul 2009)

You in my line dancing team Greg?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Jul 2009)

Aperitif said:


> You in my line dancing team Greg?



I could be persuaded


----------



## MacB (8 Jul 2009)

I would think I'll meander back, or at least as far as Gatwick where I can get a direct train. I only have a pass for the day as Jane and boys will have been on hols for week and come back late that afternoon. Staying out partying on the night of their return would not win me any popularity contests.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jul 2009)

...you don't fancy a bit of "sashay round your own little girl.." do you MacB? Own up, because I had you pencilled in as a star performer - being that you would have worn a skirt and pranced back and forth twixt crossed claymores in your time.
Still, ride in the kilt anyway.


----------



## MacB (8 Jul 2009)

Aperitif said:


> ...you don't fancy a bit of "sashay round your own little girl.." do you MacB? Own up, because I had you pencilled in as a star performer - being that you would have worn a skirt and pranced back and forth twixt crossed claymores in your time.
> Still, ride in the kilt anyway.



ride in kilt will depend entirely on weight loss between now and then, I had to hire a kilt for a wedding last year


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jul 2009)

Well lower it for this ride then...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Jul 2009)

I was going to wear my utilikilt on friday. put it on, cinched up the belt and before I could get in front of the mirror to see how good I looked it was round my ankles. not a good look even with lycra shorts on under it. kilt and braces is a disaster.

all this changing shape has wrecked my wardrobe and spending money on bikes'n'bits means I'm too skint to buy 'proper' clothes.

Might ask number one son (fashion student at London College of Fashion) if he can reconstruct my kilt in a smaller waist size....


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jul 2009)

<bump>
How are the alterations coming along Greg - can numberoneson (great name for a fashion label BTW) keep up with your shape changing? 

We shant mind if you turn up in a kilt honestly, no - () Or maybe a kilt with turn-ups?


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Jul 2009)

TheDoctor said:


> Are boring straights allowed? This sounds like fun.





dellzeqq said:


> I'm on it, so clearly straights are welcome.



I don't believe I explicitly said I'd like to sign up.
So here I am now. Saying it.
I'd like to sign up!
Maybe I'll make it up Mont Ditchtoux this time...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Jul 2009)

Aperitif said:


> <bump>
> How are the alterations coming along Greg - can numberoneson (great name for a fashion label BTW) keep up with your shape changing?
> 
> We shant mind if you turn up in a kilt honestly, no - () Or maybe a kilt with turn-ups?



apparently a kilt on someone over 30 is a total faux pas!


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jul 2009)

GrumpyGreg said:


> apparently a kilt on someone over 30 is a total faux pas!



Oh. I suppose we had better stick to garish lycra then, with jostling flesh extruding at every opportunity. 

I have a Glengarry Bonnet somewhere...remnant of my days in the Pipe and Drum band - hmmm


----------



## PaulB (21 Jul 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm on it, so clearly straights are welcome.




Why (chuckle, chuckle) are you .......(fanfare please folks. This HAS to be the greatest witticism of all time...) frightened of corners! TA DA!! The world's funniest joke. Eye thenk yew.


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Jul 2009)

Dellzeqq, am trying to convince my work colleague into doing this, but he isnt a member of any club (for insurance purposes) or of the CTC, but he does have a lovely replica of the raleigh bike with full old school Campag that Laurent Fignon rode in some sportive or another... If he can get a day pass, can he come?


----------



## Aperitif (22 Jul 2009)

I thought you wrote a day's p*ss there for a moment Davy. Does your friend have a name? Tell him to join the CTC quick smart and I'm sure there will be an opening for him on the day. (Bit presumptuous of me, but hey! ...buy your way in... )


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Jul 2009)

Well... tbh, I am scheduled to go out on the lash in London that day and evening... but, well, I keep letting you all down...... Yes, Bigfatron on cyclogs... or Richard! lol! Well, he's just about to buy a old School Campwag Athena crankset, so funds are a bit tight, but, am sure he could get family CTC membership! hehehe!


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Jul 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> If he can get a day pass, can he come?


yep.


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Jul 2009)

Thanks! Ill let you know!


----------



## Domestique (26 Jul 2009)

Just so we are going to the right place, is there anywhere in particular at HPC that you will be meeting or will it be obvious?
We are not Londoners 

I am quite looking forward to this.

Also what is the situation with transport/trains back to London. Any ideas?


----------



## Aperitif (26 Jul 2009)

Someone 'expert' will be along in a moment but...
There is a big arch in the centre of Hyde Park roundabout - Wellington Arch - that's the usual meeting place. Reasonably easy to access as the pedestrian crossings have cycle crossing 'paths' next to them..

Don't know much about the trains as I usually ride it back to Londres - and beyond...it is all part of the fun! Either Adrian, User10571, Tim O or undoubtedly Simon will advise exactly I'm sure. I vaguely recollect there being a discount structure in operation if you book 3 or more tickets online etc...
Trains go back to Victoria - some are quicker than others.


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Jul 2009)

Alas, my work colleague is denied a simple pleasure a honest hard working man deserves...

It seem's, "if its not on the calender, even if talked about, it isnt valid"... so a day pass is denied... 

I see why my relationships never last...


----------



## tdr1nka (27 Jul 2009)

Dammit can't come now, I've been rearranged on the childminding front.
Curses.


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Jul 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> Dammit can't come now, I've been rearranged on the childminding front.
> Curses.



Women!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jul 2009)

worth remembering that Preston Park station (the nearest to 'Pride') will be closed all day...


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Jul 2009)

Trains??? What are they? Confused? teehehe


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jul 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Trains??? What are they? Confused? teehehe



what i use to get home on sometimes  so as to get a pass from the lovely Helen to go on a ride in the first place


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Jul 2009)

Oh... the lovely Helen is Mrs GG then? And I take it then that a, what you call it again, a "train" is so you get home early and not so worn out huh?? ;-)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Jul 2009)

indeed. i will have all manner of duties to perform on saturday afternoon


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Jul 2009)

Women, always have demands... ;-)

I should be on my new frame for this.... Picking it up friday hopefully and swapping all my parts over that night... is that wise?? Anyhow's, its not the Tarmac S-works I origionally wanted, thats just too good a frame for my lard ass! 

I hope the jounrney back isnt tooo bad, ive not gone over 30 miles in the past month!


----------



## Origamist (28 Jul 2009)

I can make this. Origamiss is away so I'll be there at 8am HPC.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Jul 2009)

Origamist said:


> I can make this. Origamiss is away so I'll be there at 8am HPC.



Ah! Suddenly the peloton has become 'folder and wiser'.


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Jul 2009)

RIGHT YOU LOT! Put my mobile number in to your phones 07776 210 731 - and ring me if you're not going to be at the start by about ten to eight - 'cos I intend to leave on the dot.....


----------



## clivedb (29 Jul 2009)

OK, Simon. Do you have any further thoughts about getting the train back? - you did think it might be difficult if there were a lot of cyclists.

The weather forecast looks a bit dire - anything more optimistic from the cat?


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Jul 2009)

Sorry - I should have said. The sensible thing to do is to take the train back from Hove, or to ride over to Newhaven or Lewes.

The forecast gets worse as the day goes on - I'm going to press the ride forward as fast as it will go, and take a directish route in the hope of getting there before the rain comes down in earnest.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Jul 2009)

where on the route is earnest? can't we just bypass it?


----------



## Aperitif (30 Jul 2009)

- yes greg...


----------



## iLB (30 Jul 2009)

i don't think you'll need worry about rain in Earnest


----------



## Davywalnuts (30 Jul 2009)

Ill be honest.. If the weather is really bad, then Ill have to skip out but I will let you know.. 

Am still suffering from a bad chest and I dont think the bad weather will make it any better, in fact, ill become a liability coughing and spluttering! 

Let hope its sunny though!


----------



## Aperitif (30 Jul 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Ill be honest.. If the weather is really bad, then Ill have to skip out but I will let you know..
> 
> Am still suffering from a bad chest and I dont think the bad weather will make it any better, in fact, *ill become a liability* coughing and spluttering!
> 
> Let hope its sunny though!



When has coughing and spluttering had anything to do with it Davy?


----------



## Aperitif (30 Jul 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> i don't think you'll need worry about rain in Earnest


Uh oh!...mouseketeer extremis alert!


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Jul 2009)

Sorry Simon, but looking at the weather report I'm going to bail out. I really don't fancy getting up early and shlepping down to HPC in order to ride, in the rain, into a crosswind.
Sorry.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Jul 2009)

^^^
neither do I. But what the heck, what else is there to do in Sussex on the first Sat of August? C'MON. BRING IT ON!


----------



## Aperitif (30 Jul 2009)

I have just got in from work and I was thinking the same; that enjoyment of this stuff comes from within and all the rest, the weather, the scenery etc is a bonus. Share the day - it's there for everyone!
Of course I want to be dry - but I will feel sorry for the peeps in Brighton who work hard to get rewarded with inclement weather.
Is User10571 on duty for this one? He's become CycleChat's celebrity banana fastener...could be popular.


----------



## Domestique (31 Jul 2009)

The weather has put us off. Sorry but we will be missing the ride.


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 Jul 2009)

Well I've checked the weather forecast, and I think it'll be OK (ish), so I'll be there. It'll make a change to do this route in daylight!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Jul 2009)

How many valiant souls does "YOU LOT" currently comprise....?


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Jul 2009)

probably about fifteen.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Jul 2009)

even more important to turn out if one is to constitute probably 1/15th of the CTC's LGBaTRtP. An elite group of wheelers... (Thinks...bet it'll be quick and I'll be the slowest. Damn!)

Out of 60k members 15 ain't many. 0.025% of the national membership give or take.

A very elite group of wheelers indeed.


----------



## Aperitif (31 Jul 2009)

Come on everyone - it will be light tomorrow - usually it's dark for this ride...

<Delia> "Let's be 'avin' you!"  (Not all at once you understand...)


----------



## TheDoctor (31 Jul 2009)

Oh feck it. It's only water, after all.
As long as it's not raining when I wake up I'll be there.
If I'm not there by 0750 assume I'm not coming...


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 Jul 2009)

GrumpyGreg said:


> even more important to turn out if one is to constitute probably 1/15th of the CTC's LGBaTRtP. An elite group of wheelers... (Thinks...bet it'll be quick and I'll be the slowest. Damn!)
> 
> Out of 60k members 15 ain't many. 0.025% of the national membership give or take.
> 
> A very elite group of wheelers indeed.



An even smaller percentage than that, seeing as I'm straight!


----------



## delthebike (1 Aug 2009)

First post on CC.  But I get to bore you all with my pics. 

First one back from this ride. Mainly because I only went to HPC to say hello and take a picture or two.
You'll have to sort out who's who amongst yourselves as I only know a couple of them and some I have ridden with but forget their names, my apologies.
At HPC, brave souls all.






Outside some landmark or other. 





Can't think of where this one is.





Some bridge and a big dinghy.





Full size images are here, http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/delthebike/Ccpride. 

I also tried to find the Bicycle Polo, somewhere in Southwark but the closest I got was to see some poloers ride very fast somewhere to play polo. I couldn't chase as I was on the London Bridge taking a shot of the big dinghy. Instead I found a rather good cafe in the City where I had second breakfast courtesy of a full English and a nuts-in-sugar-and-glucose-and-honey bar. Lovely nom noms. Third Breakfast was a snack from a newsagent in Hornchurch.

Thanks all,


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Aug 2009)

delthebike said:


>


Grumpy Greg, Flying Dodo, Charlie, User10571, yr ob'd't srv'nt, Sue, (...), Origamist, CTC Councillor Barry Jordon, Vanessa, Jim, Clive B, Marylin B, Aperitif. There were a few more - we had, I think, 20 in all rolling in to Horley.



delthebike said:


> Third Breakfast was a snack from a newsagent in Hornchurch.


And I ask again - where does he put it?

This sort of worked. The FNRttC hypnocracy did the business. 'Teef and Flying Dodo pitched in for TEC duties, Origamist and User10571 pulled the ride up when it got too stretched out, and all sorts weighed in with the wayfinding. We tiddled along at a moderate pace, taking a slightly more direct, and main-roady course south of Horley, and Grumpy Greg showed us a neat little trick at Pyecombe. 

We arrived at around ten to two, just as big raindrops started to splash down. Team pics were taken, and I wandered in to Pride, which, in truth, was a great big funfair with added Europop and some tasty sponsors stands. I remembered to take a picture




and made my way to the station and home.

Grumpy Greg sent me a text remarking on the great company, and it was great company. I met some people that I would otherwise not have met, and liked every one. The B2036 isn't particularly pretty but it gets you there in good time (it was the road of choice for Brighton bound cyclists for many years). So, a really good day out, and our good fortune with the weather made it more so.


----------



## Origamist (1 Aug 2009)

Great ride, great company. 

The rain held off (well almost, 2 miles from the Pride Festival the clouds opened), the wind was light and it was positively balmy...

Only one puncture and a minor spill. Traffic was OK, but there were a few notable "interactions" (what was it you were called Greg/Martin?). A couple of hills were encountered and dispatched, but the Ditchling was circumvented.

Waitrose in Horley provided a decent coffee and cake and after that pit-stop, the miles flew by. 

Brighton was awash with lycra and muscle - and that was just the CycleChat contingent...

Thanks to Simon, User10571, GG, Martin and Adam (and the others) for another well organised ride.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Aug 2009)

I don't know how it is round your way, but, if Streatham Hill is anything to go by, we really did have the best of the weather. It's tipping it down.

The Babe and I were comparing days. She told me she was exhausted. She'd had a manicure, a pedicure and a facial. And then been to Johnny Loulous. By comparison, riding 60+ miles is a piece of cake.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Aug 2009)

Origamist said:


> Brighton was awash with lycra and muscle - and that was just the CycleChat contingent....


Did you see the boys in the red thongs and garters? Some of them made Aperitif look like a 7 stone weakling!!!!!!


----------



## Origamist (1 Aug 2009)

Would you believe it - v heavy rain in Streatham Park too!

Missed those guys, but did see one chap who looked like he was hewn from granite, with only a scallop codpiece to protect his modesty.

Off for a curry and pint now...


----------



## Aperitif (2 Aug 2009)

Next to Dodo is Charlie, After Barry is Vanessa, then Jim (Barry's partner) I think it was Adrian who was the partner of Vanessa. He was taking a photo opposite delthebrek...


----------



## Aperitif (2 Aug 2009)

Fabulous morning for a ride! The usual place - the unusual time - for the CTC LGTB Group ride to Brighton Pride. Who else could possible lead such a trip, save for Frankie Howerd...it was Mr Legg of dellzeqq fame!
A more than prompt start led to Gerald arriving alongside me as we turned at Sloane Square and exclaiming "Are you lot going to Brighton?" He had bombed it down from Walthamstow for an 08:00 start and we were gone! 
Never mind, he was integrated into the peloton as we wended our way to the wiver Thames. dellthebike put in a cameo appearance before exiting 
stage left pursued by...nobody! We carried on and crossed the river.
Clive - in hard man mood, tested the tarmac with his whipcord effect body - resulting in a blood injury. I didn't see this as I was 'following up behind' - chatting to nice Jim from the West Kent CTC. He was running out of gears negotiating a road hump so it was a patient exercise in teamwork that got him to Brighton - well done him. (I'm joking about the speed humps by the way Jim!...)
Plenty of respite at various points, including a Waitrose - ("Never Knowingly Underfed" )





Anyone would think this bike was from another Planet...Planet Dodo!

We didn't do Turners Hill or Ditchling Beacon but there were enough lumps and bumps on the way to keep Origamist busy...Matt was our chief hillclimber this trip. User10571 was all over the place - nothing new there! 
Plenty of new faces - of course, and pleasant chit chat ensued at the stops. We ventured past the teddy bears on the balcony, went down Lonesome Lane - where I spotted this chap:






Obviously the "Lonesome Cowboy"

There was another chap ready to give a rendition of 'Saucepan Bach a Merry on an ark..." (However the Welsh songy thing goes...)






And we arrived! It started to rain persistently. I got the jitters as I saw a group of youths tinkering with a bottle of champagne. I can't stand seeing it being shaken up and sprayed everywhere. Luckily, they were thirsty and the cork was twisted out sensibly without spillage - I relaxed!
We 'officially terminated' the ride at the entrance to Preston Park - which is about ten minutes pedal to the seafront.
The rainbow flag was unfurled and Barry (shown below taking a picture of his partner Jim - looking ecstatic!) recorded the moment.






It made for interesting conversation as User10571 proudly announced that he "taped his to the handlebars but was looking for something a bit different". 
Well.
It proves that everyone loves User10571's banana!

Marilyn took a fancy to a nice white bike left outside the park...






This 'gent' was full of good cheer - cutting a suave figure in fetching shirt (as in fetching up)





It was easy to take 'sensational' photos - it was that sort of occasion...





If the weather had been gooder, I would have gone for a mosey inside but hunger pangs came a huntin' me and I departed to the seafront and Madeira! 






En route to the seafront I did a  as these two hove into view. I asked for their photo and they were pleased. I felt small and insignificant in their splendid company. Great!






I went to the Madeira Café for this:





An Unidentified Frying Object - actually a veggieburger + two teas. The weather was ok by then and I was sitting outside watching the world go by -as you do and I thought that a return trip was feasible, given the light cloud and warm weather.
Bum bum bum bum bum!
I weaved my way through the throbbing, crowded town centre towards the Devils Dyke and it rained enough and more - incessant teeming rain which was stinging as I descended at 64kph. The roads got worse with surface water everywhere - cars drenching me with impunity. Mind, once thoroughly wet - it didn't matter anymore! I tried to picture the wetness without getting a wet saddle - impossible!





I pulled in to a sweet shop and the woman behind the counter said "Well it's not too bad..." I was dripping like a shower. As my ten gallons of Lucozade came to £3.26 I said "Oh - you may as well give me a lottery lucky dip for tonight then please." She replied "Oh ok - but you shouldn't expect to win - I wouldn't bother with the odds as they are..."
I got out quick to check if I had teleported to Royston Vaisey.
Can't remember where it was now, but I sheltered under the frontage of a shop called "And So To Bed" - if only! Tried again to snap the wetness...






And again...






The pictures cannot do the sky 'justice' - but it was dark, bleak and sopping. I put my lights on when leaving Brighton and they stayed on...terrible conditions. First thing on getting back - a bath, for both me and my cycling apparel - filthy! Something to eat and then settling down to write this soupcon of reportage.
(I'll add here that twice there has been a power spike - lost most first time and the last section the second.)
So. Thanks to all who shared a bit of time with me today - as ever, enjoyable to group ride, and well done that tiny operative inside my Garmin who behaved really well, guiding me past Westhumble Station and leading an unknowing me into a real 'granny grinder' of a slope! Possibly I could have done it in a 39 x 25 - possibly, but I doubt it. In Mouseketeer parlance... "Bloody steep!"
Give me back my midnights!
217kms + the dust today - only paying scant homage to A roads and using narrow little country lanes - except they were all flooded and I got a drenching every time a car passed. Sometimes you can't win! 

PS - I also forgot to press the Start button on my Garmin - although I was following a 'course' - couldn't work out why it wasn't beeping.


----------



## mike e (2 Aug 2009)

Great write up Teef, inspired reading for my forthcoming outing. Sounds like a good time was had by all. You returned solo?? in completely crap conditions. This is just the wingman I need next Saturday


----------



## Origamist (2 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Next to Dodo is Charlie, After Barry is Vanessa, then Jim (Barry's partner) I think it was Adrian who was the partner of Vanessa. He was taking a photo opposite delthebrek...



Next to Simon L is Sue. 

Excellent write-up and pics...


----------



## Aperitif (2 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> Great write up Teef, inspired reading for my forthcoming outing. Sounds like a good time was had by all. You returned solo?? in completely crap conditions. This is just the wingman I need next Saturday



Yes - no problem...I tentatively planned a 'Lurgeshall revisited' return (which is near Hull...well, nearer Hull than Bognor!) Might be a travail on fixed though! (Can't do it with a jamboree bag of gears, me!!!) 
Only joking mike e...good luck!

Yesterday, Vanessa and Adrian(?) did the ride on S/Speed. They were the youngest in the party by 'a few years'...he had a new saddle  which looked as if it had come from the bargain bin at DFS - cue a sore ar$e after 20k.




Charge for her and pillow on a stick for him...

There was another chap, Steve, who joined us en route - he was staying in Brighton and kept saying how he was going to go to the hotel and freshen up, have a hot bath etc  - he sure knew how to wind up this damp, hungry writer! Nice chap though.
And a girl with an ONCE Giant cycle - quite an odd looking thing...(the bike - silly!) - she kept escaping uphill with Sue (well done Matt for getting the name), exclaiming "Don't worry, you'll catch me up on the descents..." <Looks for photo>






There's just so much Shimano around these days...maybe I'll have to try it out. Is it any good? B)


----------



## Aperitif (2 Aug 2009)




----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Aug 2009)

Origamist said:


> Great ride, great company.
> 
> The rain held off (well almost, 2 miles from the Pride Festival the clouds opened), the wind was light and it was positively balmy...
> 
> Only one puncture and a minor spill. Traffic was OK, but there were a few notable "interactions" (*what was it you were called Greg/Martin?*). A couple of hills were encountered and dispatched, but the Ditchling was circumvented.



We are known collectively henceforth as the "single file, f uckwits!" 

Shouting this, in the imperative, at two large ex-rugby players, whilst making the classic *anker hand signal is best done from the safety one's departing car. As it was on my commute route a mental note has was made of make model and reg number. Revenge may be swift.

my fav was the angry driver in crawley screaming "you should have f ucking warned us about this" whilst I was waymarking, whose patience was exhausted by a one minute delay caused by her inability to overtake a mere 15 cyclists out for a bit of a ride. The town the lovely Helen and I grew up in, and where the lovely Helen teaches; still as full of morons as it ever was, and we went through what passes for the posh bit, the catchment of the lovely Helen's school.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Aug 2009)

I'd forgotten about that bloke...inconsiderate loser - particularly nasty for his child in the back seat...

Handcross is where I saw the witch of doom and gloom - 'Penelope's Conveniences 4U' - something like that.
My bike is so dirty it is, as I write, undergoing major surgery. I need to lie down in a dark room. How people get their bicycles all muddy when mountain biking beats me!


----------



## clivedb (5 Aug 2009)

*Some photos*

Here are some photos:

http://cyclechat.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=136

I have tried to embed one but cannot get it to work, although I seem to be following the instructions carefully. All that appears is a link like the one above even when I use the 'Insert image' icon.

I enjoyed this ride very much but felt rather foolish at one point...


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Aug 2009)

captions, please...

the person who should feel foolish is the person who didn't let you know he or she was stopping....this Friday's safety talk is likely to be very stern indeed.


----------



## clivedb (5 Aug 2009)

Your thought was exactly mine - I wanted to post that image as a caption competition.

Kind thought, but I contributed to the accident by talking and not paying proper attention.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Aug 2009)

Yeh Clive - pay attention!


----------



## Aperitif (5 Aug 2009)

"Well, I can point you in the direction of the Pregnancy advisory Council - but honestly, I think you're fat!


----------



## clivedb (5 Aug 2009)

Why does he keep going on and on about those damn pretalced tubes...?


----------

